# My New Guy



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

right now in a 1 gallon tank waiting for a 10 gallon to cycle to put him in but seems very happy in his 1 gallon for now... Diet consists of bloodworms, brine shrimp, pellets, and mysis shrimp..









He's unnamed for now... please respond with some ideas if you should feel obliged or if a great one strikes you!
I also have a blue beauty with an adf in a 5 gallon that Ive had foreverrrr Ill take pics of them too. His name is Shamus


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh he's so beautiful, I love the red on his tail. 

Maybe name Aka (Japanese for red) or maybe Cormack?


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe something patriotic. He is red white and blue afterall.


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Maybe something patriotic. He is red white and blue afterall.


hahaha i like that... aka is a wonderful name too


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Maybe something patriotic. He is red white and blue afterall.


 Washington?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with Lamia - he needs a patriotic name. Like General, Lieutenant (lol.. I thought of lieutenant dan in forrest gump), Maggot (?lol cracked me up) ... okay I am done suggesting names. I love them all but I am a little bit wierd.

Very cool looking fish though!


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

lol i like how this is turning into a name my fish thread


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol! So pretty. I like Patriot, Pilot, or something else. lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

he's nice! I love his coloring! i'm bad with names, sorry!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Francois? Ben? Dimitri? Sven? Red White and Blue aren't only the USA's colors.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh wow, he is gorgeous... 

My vote for Dmitri


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

Just off the top of my head.

Winston Churchill
Uncle Sam
Abe
Ole Glory
Queen Elizabeth
Prince Charles


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

The Russian flag is also red, white and blue, so maybe, Akula (Shark)?


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

haha dimitri sounds perfect! that'll be his nickname... his full name will be dimitrius hahaha



sunnymui said:


> The Russian flag is also red, white and blue, so maybe, Akula (Shark)?


kudos on the names though it was tough not to choose one of yours! real tough.. but shamus and dimitrious sound awesome together!


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Hahaha, great! They sound like they belong in a little betta mafia! XD


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

hhahaha im gonna get one of those apps on my phone where when you take pictures it puts like little hats on you and stuff... and find a mafia one


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

He would need to be all white for a French name


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

dimitrius is greek...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

bhaha I love dimitrius and shamus together, sounds great!


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah.. i never thought id find a name as good as shamus.. thank you all so much for helping! i really love this site already.. so many people enjoying these little fish as much as i do, lol if they only knew how much we talk about them


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I wasn't commenting on the choice of name, I was commenting on someones comment suggesting a french name.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Posaune said:


> He would need to be all white for a French name


Why? The french flag really is red white and blue. =] Though not in that order. It's Blue, White, and Red. =]







VIVE LA FRANCE! 

You have a betta named Shamus too?  XD Cool!


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a light-hearted joke about the French. What does an all white flag mean? (in case you don't know, it means "we surrender").


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!
OMG I TOTALLY did not think about a surrender flag! XD


----------

